# Solved: no sound



## empty_pocket (Aug 2, 2004)

The following description of my problem will be long-winded, but I see elsewhere on this forum where more info is usually asked for. So here goes:

Compaq Presario 5000 Series (5BW160)
Intel Pentium III 700 MHz
128MB SDRAM
ESS Technologies ES1988/9 Allegro-1 Audiodrive sound
20GB hard drive
CD-ROM dirve
CD-Writer drive--Ultima Electronics Artec WRR-52x
56K Lucent Win Modem
10/100 Accton Technology Corp. EN-1207D Fast Ethernet Adapter

I'm trying to get a friend's pc up and running again. He brought it to me with 2 OS's on it (Win98 and Win2k), so I formatted the HD and installed Win98SE. He's lost his recovery CDs--needless to say, I've had to search the web to get all the drivers to make things all work again.

Everything is all OK again except that I can't get one iota of sound out of it.

In Device Manager, there are 3 devices listed under Sound, video and game controllers: ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM); Gameport joystick; and MPU-401 Compatible. "General tab" in Properties on each device show "This device is working properly" and "Exists in all hardware profiles".

Driver tabs show "To view details about the driver files loaded for this device, click Driver File Details. To update the driver files for this device, click Update Driver" on each device as well.

Driver File Details for ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM) show the following files:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\es198x.sys
C:\WINDOWS\System\VMM32\ntkern.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\System\MMDEVLDR.VXD

All other devices in Device Manager show no problems.

In Control Panel>Multimedia>Audio tab shows Playback as ESS Allegro and Recording as ESS Allegro. MIDI tab shows Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth. Devices tab shows:
Audio Devices
Audio for ESS PCI Audio (WDM)

MIDI Devices and Instruments
MIDI for MPU-401 Compatible
Roland MPU-401
MIDI for WDM-based Device
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth

Mixer Devices
Mixer for ESS PCI Audio (WDM)

Line Input Devices
Line Input for ESS PCI Audio (WDM)

Media Control Devices
ActiveMovie MCI Driver
CD Audio Device (Media Control)
MIDI Sequencer Device (Media Control)
Motion Video Device (Media Control)
PIONEER LaserDisc Device (Media Control)
VISCA VCR Device (Media Control)
Wave Audio Device (Media Contro)

Video Compression Codecs
Cinepak 
Indeo  R3.1
Indeo  R3.2
Indeo video 5.04
msh 261 (M261)
msh 263 (M263)
RLE
VDOnet VDOWave Video Codec
Video 1

Audio Compressions Codecs
Lernout & Hauspie CODECs
Microsoft CCIII G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC
Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC
Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC 
Indeo audio software
Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC
Microsoft ADPCM CODEC
Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC
DSP Group TrueSpeech  Software CODEC
Windows Media Audio
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (decoder only)
Microsoft PCM Converter

Video Capture Devices

Joystick Devices
Gameport Joystick

When I go to Control Panel>Sounds>Events>Start Windows and click the "Play" arrow, it looks like it plays, but not a peep is heard. "Schemes" shows "Windows Default".

The speaker icon in System Tray opens and all controls are operable. The desktop speakers I'm using (cheapies) work on my pc, but not this one. I've plugged them into all 3 holes on the back of the pc--still not a peep.  

This should be enough info for a true pc techie to chew on. Hope it's not something stupid or obvious on my part that I've overlooked, but I've been after this box of bolts for the past week and a half trying to get it to say something--anything. LOL

Thanks very much in advance for any help ANYONE can give so I can get this thing out of my hair.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run DXDIAG and perform some troubleshoting. Upgrade DirectX if possible.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you testing the issue with any other sound type than .wav? cda, (audio cd) mp3, for example.

For .wav files at least, see this:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=140334

see also:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q136983/


----------



## empty_pocket (Aug 2, 2004)

bump


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You haven't really responded to the previous posts.

So far I know only that you have tested this using "windows" sounds. These are all .wav files. There are different codecs for different file types.

You should be able to repair issues with .wav types by following the Microsoft instructions indicated. Also in the Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs > Windows Setup the entire "multimedia" set can be removed and reinstalled. Make sure you have the CD if you remove it, or you may not get it reinstalled.

You can also remove and reinstall Ess Alegro despite what it says in the device manager about it "working properly". You may need to find the drivers at the ESS site.


----------



## empty_pocket (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks Rollin' Rog for your response. I have tried wav's, cda's--no sound. I also went to the 2 links you provided and performed the steps indicated there--no sound.

I've also removed and reinstalled "multimedia"--no sound. Additionally, I've removed and installed Allegro till I'm blue in the face. LOL I've gone to Compaq's site, ESS's site, and numerous other sites downloading driver sets for this sound chip (removing old ones before trying new ones)--no sound.

Got to snooping around last night and went into SAFE MODE>Device Manager>Sound, video and game controllers and found the following Devices and corresponding Driver File Details for each:

ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM) ***APPEARS IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS AS OK***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\es198x.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\ntkern.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMDEVLDR.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\KS.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSCLOCKF.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSVPINTF.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSDATA.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSINTERF.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSPROXY.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSUSER.DLL

Gameport Joystick ***APPEARS IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS AS OK***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VJOYD.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMDEVLDR.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSANALOG.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJSTICK.DRV

Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM) ***NOT IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\DMUSIC.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\NTKERN.vxd

Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer ***NOT IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\KMIXER.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\NTKERN.vxd

Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer ***NOT IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SWMIDI.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\NTKERN.vxd

Microsoft Kernel System Renderer ***NOT IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SYSAUDIO.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\NTKERN.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\KS.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSCLOCKF.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSVPINTF.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSDATA.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSINTERF.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KSPROXY.AX
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\SBEMUL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\REDBOOK.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\STREAM.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\PORTCLS.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\GM.DLS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\WDMAUD.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KUSER.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WD,AID/DRV

Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy ***NOT IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\MSPCLOCK.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\NTKERN.vxd

Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy ***NOT IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\MSKSSRV.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\NTKERN.vxd

MPU-401 Compatible ***APPEARS IN NORMAL MODE WINDOWS AS BEING OK***
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSMPU401.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMDEVLDR.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSMPU401.DRV

Have I blundered onto something here? Is it normal to have more devices listed in Safe Mode than in normal Windows mode?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

After all that I would say you are down to a hardware problem with the chip itself. It is an integrated motherboard device rather than a card, right?

If it's a card you can try reseating it or a different slot.

You might also want to remove the case and check for problems at the jack level, perhaps try plugging in a headphone instead of a speaker and see if you get anything. 

If it were mine, I'd try testing by bypassing the jack altogether and direct connect something using aligator clips.


----------



## empty_pocket (Aug 2, 2004)

Yep, it's an onboard device. I've tried different speakers and a headphone--no sound. Not sure about connecting directly with clips, so I'd better just get him a cheapie sound card and be done with it. I can handle that one easy enought. Thanks for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would agree about the sound card; if you are not comfortable identifying what to connect to you can easily short something and blow the motherboard itself.


----------



## empty_pocket (Aug 2, 2004)

bump


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I have no problem with your seeking additional advice, I just don't have any other than trying another sound card.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Compaq uses powered speakers. Are the speakers being used powered?


----------



## empty_pocket (Aug 2, 2004)

The speakers I'm using are NOT powered. You may have solved my problem. I'll giver 'er a shot and post back later.

BTW, if this gets sound out of the old rip, how do I post the issue as solved?

Keeping my fingers crossed...............


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You should be able to hear something with a headphone, powered or not. But if you do solve the problem with powered speakers, the Thread Tools tab gives you the option of marking the thread "Solved".


----------



## empty_pocket (Aug 2, 2004)

Problem solved!!!!!!!!! Big thanks to everyone for the help and suggestions--especially JSntgRvr.

Solution: Compaq uses powered speakers and I wasn't.

Thanks again.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

:up:


empty_pocket said:


> Problem solved!!!!!!!!! Big thanks to everyone for the help and suggestions--especially JSntgRvr.
> 
> Solution: Compaq uses powered speakers and I wasn't.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------

